# plowing long island



## tjdozerman (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm looking to lock in some work for this winter. My first full winter in long island. Right now I have three plows and two spreaders. Let me know what you need me for. Thanks TODD. 631 320 6549


----------



## ryansplowing (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey, Todd. Are you still looking for work this winter. Let me know what kind of equipment you have and we can discuss rates. Give me a call 516-578-6812.


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

Just to let you know, Todd is a great guy to have on your side for plowing. Extremely trustworthy and a hard worker. He helped make a lot of things possible for me last year with a very large contract. If I had gotten that same contract again this year...Todd would be the first person on my list to lock in.


----------

